# RTD plywood or Sanded Pine plywood?



## tmc001 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm planning to build my own tegu cage, and can't decide what kind of plywood I can use. I did some research about that and found RTD plywood or Sanded Pine plywood may good to use, does anyone experienced can give me some advice about these two kinds of plywood and which one is better for a tegu cage?

thanks


----------



## tmc001 (Feb 20, 2012)

any advice???


----------



## Dana C (Feb 20, 2012)

I gravitate towards sanded premium. That way it will look decent with urethane.


----------

